# Cricket World Cup Rant or Rave thread



## Paulie (15/2/15)

Hey all,


Im sure there a few of us here who love the game and thought it would be cool if we can rant or rave about them lol.


Btw We playing Zim right now and im biting my nails eeeek Wait we just took a wicket lol.


P.S i dont want to hear or see the chocking word until it happens haha


----------



## MurderDoll (15/2/15)

Whats the score currently?


----------



## Paulie (15/2/15)

264/8 they need 70 off 23

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Paulie (15/2/15)

Game over we won

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (15/2/15)

Kinda worrying if we were struggling against Zim in our first game.


----------



## Rowan Francis (15/2/15)

Thanks for the news . I still kinda hoped my boys coulda won . But maybe they will pull a big rabbit outa the hat in the tournament .


----------



## Paulie (15/2/15)

I actually think this is the best team Zim have sent to the World Cup and think they will definitely be causing upsets!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (16/2/15)

Ireland beat the Windies,those boys must have been smoking the funny roll ups with the green tobacco!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

